# Low Protein Food



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

My baby Lily was born with an ectopic ureter which then led to her having to have her right kidney removed. She still has her left kidney and the doctor told me that she would have to be put on a low protein diet. I was wondering if there is any type of food for dogs who need low protein or what type of home cooked meals you'd recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Lily'sMom3 @ Oct 1 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643409


> My baby Lily was born with an ectopic ureter which then led to her having to have her right kidney removed. She still has her left kidney and the doctor told me that she would have to be put on a low protein diet. I was wondering if there is any type of food for dogs who need low protein or what type of home cooked meals you'd recommend.
> 
> Thanks![/B]


Does the vet recommend any?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Natural Balance has a reduced calorie one with only 16.5% crude protein. 

Here is the link:natural balance


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Our old girl Tiffinay is on a low protein diet. It is a dry food but off the top of my head, I do not remember the name.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You really need to consult your vet on this. An over-the-counter diet is probably not appropriate for her. As far as prescription diets go, I like the Royal Canin/Waltham prescription diets. They have a variety of low protein diets (med and low kidney, low protein liver). If you want to do homecooked, I would recommend a nutrition consult. Your vet can do it over the phone with UC Davis' nutrition service. They will formulate a diet for you to cook specifically for your dog's medical needs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 1 2008, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643557


> You really need to consult your vet on this. An over-the-counter diet is probably not appropriate for her. As far as prescription diets go, I like the Royal Canin/Waltham prescription diets. They have a variety of low protein diets (med and low kidney, low protein liver). If you want to do homecooked, I would recommend a nutrition consult. Your vet can do it over the phone with UC Davis' nutrition service. They will formulate a diet for you to cook specifically for your dog's medical needs.[/B]


My Ellie has a homecooked diet from UC Davis and it is very easy only 4 ingredients, they have been wonderful to work with.

Cathy


----------

